

Please review my twitter clone - secgeek
http://bweeper.com

======
brk
Honest question: Why?

Why are you attempting to make a Twitter clone? (I'm genuinely curious)

~~~
mgrouchy
I think that is exactly the question to be asking. Of course the other
question to ask is whats up with the horrible unprofessional looking logo?

~~~
zacharydanger
It's a Laconica install. This is pointless. It's like saying, "Checkout my
StackOverflow clone" and then linking to a phpBB install.

------
dryicerx
Seem to be running the Identica platform, is there any features you are
providing that Twitter/Identica does not have at the moment?

------
jonursenbach
Learn to use a spell checker. There's your review.

~~~
secgeek
i think yes i need to use spell checker.. but its just a start,so it will take
some time..

------
jasoncartwright
My friends are on twitter, why should I use this?

~~~
aassddff
It's open source (laconi.ca), scalable, easy to install, and easy to
theme/develop with. It uses the openmicroblogging protocol giving you the
ability to subscribe to users on other services and receive their updates,
etc. It allows image uploading via other services APIs from the site itself.
It has a twitter compatible API, you can subscribe to your twitter friends, as
well as cross post to twitter, etc. It has XMPP, Email, SMS, API gateways. URL
shortening, the ability to create groups, etc, etc. I've been following it's
development off and on for about a year now, and great project. I don't use
twitter or laconica/identica myself, so the usefulness of it is arguable.
Regardless, I've had fun playing with the code.

~~~
moe
You didn't answer his question.

------
okeumeni
Good work!

I know how hard it is to try to build a tool that already exist, one advice
quit doing twitter; instead build a good complement of twitter. Think of
features that twitter does not offer, find ways to leverage the power of
twitter, use its API to provide cooler stuff.

One thing to know is that the hardest part is not to implement twitter as an
application; the hardest part is to convince people to use it and technically
scale.

------
adgp
what is the meaning of the word "doign" in the website's logo?

~~~
secgeek
thats a typo,need to modify..

------
TweedHeads
Colors are dull, use vibrant colors to appeal the younger generation.

